# How to stop system shutdown countdown 60-59-58-57---1--0



## x19

When system shutdown comes all u have to do to stop it is just goto 
Start Menu > Run > (Type in) shutdown -a

To test this (system shutdown) goto
Start Menu > Run > (Type in) taskkill /f /im lsass.exe

Then type in shutdown -a to stop it (in Start Menu > Run)


----------

